# HP Pavilion dv9000 (dv9008nr) Mobile remote control problems



## tigalea

I just recently purchased my laptop. I am having problems with the Express Card Mobile Remote Control. It just will not work. I talked with an HP tech support guy and he just sent me a new one. It 'does not work' as well. I know it is not the remote and I know I put the battery in correctly. Is there some sort of setup I need to do? I think I downloaded the correct drivers and such from HP's website, but I am still having no luck. :4-dontkno 

Please help! 

Thank you!


----------



## TheMatt

Hi,

Does this have a driver installed? And have you made sure you are pointing the remote at the IR reciever on the laptop?


----------



## tigalea

I got on HP's website and I believe I installed the proper drivers. However, I'm starting to think the problem is the IR. It does not show up in my device manager, which I believe it should.


----------



## TheMatt

Check what HP model number exactly it is. Check out this page.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...duct=3253948&os=228&lang=en&docname=c00033108

I have found drivers for something called the "HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth Wireless", but I'm not sure if that will include the IR driver. You may have to have have a chat with the HP support person to see if you can get the driver.


----------



## Saann

You know, I have just bought a tx1308nr, the one with touch-screen, and the same happened to me with the remote control...

I don't know why it is, but the remote control used to work, but after uninstalling uglt staff and installing new programs, it stopped working properly. HP has sent me another control, but this one doesn't work either...

Suggestions???
I would be very glad if someone could help me... You know, I have contacted the Online Assitance, and they told me not driver is required for the functionality of the control. I also checked in other HP models if the infrared port or IR Receiver appears in the Device Manager, but it doesn't. I do not want to send my laptop for Repair, as I don't know what is happening to it... 

Thanks a lot :sigh:


----------



## azoroth

I am having the exact same problem. I chatted with two people from HP. The first sent me to a link that did not help with anything. The second guy sent me a new remote as well. Same thing though. It still does not work. I have not been able to find anything about IR in my computer settings or help manuals or any device managers. I have the HP pavilion dv9417cl. It used to work fine then one day stopped. I have tried to replace the battery and have also restarted my machine and taken out the battery. This didn't help resetting the IR reciever at all. I really hope someone can help us out about this...


----------



## finalnight

I was giving a presentation the other day and my dv2000's remote no longer works either and I can't find an ir receiver installed in device manager. I wonder if a windows or hp update killed it.


----------



## Facundohernan

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Mobile remote control problems*

I am having the exact same problem. I'm starting to think the problem is the IR. It does not show up in my device manager, which I believe it should.

Someone repair this problem?


----------



## Facundohernan

Actualicen la BIOS y se soluciona el problema!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magnethead

the remote on my 9815nr is fine. all updates current.

edit- I dont see any IR devices in my device manager.


----------



## HPeedOn

I read on another site that the HP Pavilions are not using a true generic IR port and it does not show on anybody's device manager. The port is only for connecting to the little express card remote control that is inserted into the notebook, and they suspected that some "cleaning" by Norton or other utility program, wiped out the "helper" program that enables the connection to the remote control card. Does anybody have any information on where to re-download that driver/application? HP techs are just sending out new express card remote controls or sending out a box to return for repair (which I know means they will wipe out my notebook and reinstall everything--not good).


----------



## timg35

I have 2 remotes for my HP Pavilion dv9000, and on both only buttons that appear on the laptop itself will work (eg directional keys and volume controls work, but media centre link doesn't). So I've established the problem does not lie with the remotes or IR connection, but possibly the driver that interprets the additional keys on the remotes is at fault? There don't appear to be any updates for the driver, nor can can I roll it back. 

I used system restore a few weeks ago and the problem appeared to be resolved, now it's back and restoring the system to the same point isn't working! I did not have this problem when i first got my laptop. I've tried uninstalling all programs and updates that I installed around the time it went wrong. Nothing is working.

anyone have any ideas? thanks.


----------



## kougis

Hello.
Do you have solved the problem?
I have a new PAVILLION DV5 1030EV notebook and the remote control is not working. It never worked.


----------



## timg35

no luck i'm afraid, in fact one of my remotes doesn't work at all now.

good luck.


----------



## kougis

I read somewhere that maybe it is disabled at the bios.


----------



## timg35

any idea how to enable it?


----------



## junior928

I am intrigued to find there are so many people with the same issue as myself. i have a DV9050ea and the remote does not work and no support for the irda in the device manager.. Did anyone find an answer to this issue?


----------



## kougis

I have a HP Pavillion DV5-1030 and the remote is not working.

I checked everything.

I chat with the Online Chat center of HP for help.

And finally i sent it to the service.

Today they called me and informed me that they will replace the notebook. (HP replace any device if you declare the problem less than 30 days from the day you bought it)


----------



## HPeedOn

After talking to someone in India for an hour or so (on two different occasions) I finally gave in and sent my notebook in their postage paid box for repair. They did exactly as I expected--wipe it clean and reload to factory specs. Of course they called me to get permission, and had no answer when I asked if they had tried any other solution (I mean it is the included remote control not working--doesn't seem like rocket science, right?). They returned it to me and I had to reload all my software and all of the hundreds of updates and all of my Norton and its million updates, yada, yada--but the remote works--yippee (Now I don't know if it was worth the time, inconvenience and effort). The HP representative did not mention any other repair efforts or replacement parts in his brief "permission to wipe clean your hard drive" phone call, but when I received the laptop back, there was a packing slip that mentioned a replaced "board". Does that mean they put in a new motherboard or other circuit board--I don't know. I just hope that the same thing does not happen that disabled my remote control the first time (since HP could not give me any answers). Did a Norton cleaning wipe out the driver? I carefully use the free and CNET recommended "CCLeaner", to clean out old files and broken down reg threads--did that program corrupt the ability of the notebook to recognize the remote control? I'll probably never know. Good luck when you get HPeedOn.


----------



## lamby44pod

heres another with the same proble. remote has NEVER worked. 
I have a friend and an aunt with HPs that also have NEVER worked. 

Somethings screwed up here. Ticks me off that HP has no idea what the heck is going on either. Totally Bogus!


----------



## Dabula

I don't know if this will do it, but it worked for me. When I first installed the battery and tried to use the remote it didn't do anything. I couldn't find anything for support online either. Thought I would see if the remote had a reset button, and it does. I took off the battery cover and saw the indented circle. It's located at about the two o'clock position (using battery as watch face, above the battery on right...) when pointing the remote at the IR sensor. With the remote upside-down I held the battey to the circuit with my thumb and depressed the reset button with a twist tie (very small)... Hit reset twice reinstalled the battery cover.

Wallah, works great!!! May not fix everyone, but hope it works for you! Happy computing!


----------



## timg35

thanks for the comment. i actually hadn't spotted the reset button there. tried it, but alas. i had thought that the problem was with the laptop rather than the remote(s), annoyingly that seems to be the case for me!


----------



## erard

Hi, just fix my remote control yesterday,How? i have called HP and told them that my remote control it is working fine,just tried it on another laptop does work fine, The mother board was renewed on my laptop and they said it may not be connected very well ,OK search the hp for the manuals how to dissemble, open the front cover ,back cover,all the screws from the board ,and take out the ir sensors and the plugs ,one screw,one connection,it was connected but ,the trick was to invert the plug ,out from one end back on the other end, Voila works fine now,

But my spdif sound does not work, i m connecting the HDMI cable to Sony bravia and get a nice picture but no sound,it used to work before the M board was changed,any suggestions?


----------

